# beretta .22



## Heroonk (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking for small beretta pop up gun in .22 or .32.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you want advise on a model, i suggest a beretta tomcat in .32


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the one he is looking for is the one used in the late 60's and early 70's it shot paraffin or nylon slugs and made about the same sound as CB caps


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken the 1st models were called Jetfire or somethinglike that. I had one in .22 lr & .25 auto. Model 950 or something like that. I may be off a little bit.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

roger23 said:


> I think the one he is looking for is the one used in the late 60's and early 70's it shot paraffin or nylon slugs and made about the same sound as CB caps


I'm not fimilar w/ this one at all. , Sounds like it could be worth it's weight in gold for me though: Ferrel Cats, Softshell turtles, etc...


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

H2O Mellon said:


> I'm not fimilar w/ this one at all. , Sounds like it could be worth it's weight in gold for me though: Ferrel Cats, Softshell turtles, etc...


I don't think they make that ammunition any more ,because they say the slug could not be detected by X ray,


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

mine was a Model 21 A 22 cal


----------

